# koolest snowmass aspen edit ever



## Jason Bard (Apr 4, 2013)

Snowmass Snowboarding 2013 - YouTube


hey guys, ive been snowboarding for a while but this season i began to start trying to get good on terain parks!! i learnt sum stuff and got my go pro and went on vacation to SNOWMASS mountain in aspen colorado!! i learnt a ton of stuff and am really proud of how this video came out it was fun to make enjoy =) tell me watcha think!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jason Bard (Apr 4, 2013)

:~( not 1 person?? this is my first snowboard vid so i wanna know what i can improve on or something


----------



## Casual (Feb 9, 2011)

I'm not into POV park footage, it's painful to watch for the most part and is only really good in small doses to compliment standard footage on the same trick. Sometimes it's ok on a tree run or something but it's better on a pole. That could be why nobody else is commenting.

Anyways, looks like you have boardslides on lock, so that's good. Keep it up.


----------



## Jason Bard (Apr 4, 2013)

Casual said:


> I'm not into POV park footage, it's painful to watch for the most part and is only really good in small doses to compliment standard footage on the same trick. Sometimes it's ok on a tree run or something but it's better on a pole. That could be why nobody else is commenting.
> 
> Anyways, looks like you have boardslides on lock, so that's good. Keep it up.


oh wow that totally makes sense, i completely understand. next season i will definitely try adding in some pole mount footage and stuff! thank u so much for replying and ur feedback i appreciate it :~) !!


----------

